# 1275 Thames Valley - ideal ferment temp for English Brown



## Khellendros13 (19/8/13)

Hey guys,

Brewed a Hobgoblin clone using the internet famous Orfy's recipe.

I used a smackpack of 1275 wyeast, in a 1.5l starter on a stirplate for 12-18hrs. Got activity 6-12hrs after pitching and setting ferment fridge to 16c on Saturday.
I bumped it to 17c on Sunday as I was worried about it stalling like a lot of threads I have read.

So, is 17c a good temp for this yeast? Seems pretty active with a healthy krausen so far, but not explosive (OG was 1.052 so I wouldn't expect so). lots of particle activity, so it seems the yeasties are having a party. 

Any experience with this strain? Should I raise the temp to coax some flavour out of it, or leave it as clean as possible for this Hobgoblin clone?


----------



## Khellendros13 (27/8/13)

Well, I will try 20c next time. A bit too clean at 17c with a 1.5l starter.


----------



## Phoney (27/8/13)

16 is too cold. Ales are generally fermented between 18 and 20C. I generally like to start at 18 and finish off at 21c


----------



## Phillo (27/8/13)

Sorry K, missed this one.

1275 is my favourite UK yeast. I love the flavours it throws, so I ferment it pretty high. I start @ 21 increasing to 23.


----------



## bradsbrew (27/8/13)

I like 1275, last one I done was fermented at 19 for four days then 22 four a week before cold crashing.


----------



## Khellendros13 (27/8/13)

Cheers...at least I know for next time


----------

